# Corsair h100 Leistungsanzeige (weisse Leuchten) funktionieren nicht mehr



## Silentfire (20. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe die Corsair h100 Kühlung in meinem 600T Gehäuse verbaut. Jetzt ist es bei mir aber so das seit heute die Lampen auf der Pumpe überhaupt nicht mehr leuchten, egal was ich drücke. Auch beim Neustart/Kaltstart springen diese Leuchten nicht mehr an und ich weis nicht ob das jetzt Nachteilig für die Kühlung ist und wollte daher fragen was man da machen kann? Auf ein Reset reagiert die Pumpe nicht.
Gruss


----------



## Veichtel (20. Juni 2012)

hast du geguckt ob die Kabel richtig drauf sind oder überhaupt angeschlossen sind ?


----------



## Silentfire (20. Juni 2012)

Also das Kabel für den Molexanschluss ist angeschlossen. Es wird ja auch Wärme abgeführt. Ich sehe nur nicht mehr auf welcher Stufe die Pumpe läuft. bzw kann das auch nicht mehr einstellen. Die Lüfter für den Radiator habe ich am Board angeschlossen. Wenn ich aber versuche die Lüfter an die Pumpe anzuschließen, drehen sie sich nicht, egal welchen der 4 Anschlüsse ich nehme. Ist halt sehr ärgerlich weil das Teil an sich noch ziemlich neu ist.
Gruss


----------



## Chris_mit_S (20. Juni 2012)

ich würde die tauschen lassen nicht dass die pumpe irgendwann auch ausfällt und dann bringen dir die lüfter auch nix mehr..wenn die eh neu ist tausch die einfach


----------



## Silentfire (20. Juni 2012)

werde ich wohl auch machen müssen. Habe heute ein RMA bei Corsair gemacht, und warte nun auf Antwort des Technikers. Weis einer von euch wie lange so ein Umtausch ungefähr dauert und muss man alles zurück schicken oder nur Radiator mit Lüfter? Ich frag deswegen, weil wenn die jede einzelne Schraube haben wollen, müsste ich erst suchen  
Gruss


----------



## Rurdo (20. Juni 2012)

wieso willst du Radi und Lüfter hinschicken wenn die Pumpe kaputt is? ausserdem ist das ja fest miteinander verbunden...
Falls du das Retenchmodul (kA wie man das richtig schreibt) meínst, frag mal beim Support nett an obs auch ohne geht...


----------



## Silentfire (20. Juni 2012)

hi,
hab mich vielleicht nur falsch ausgedrückt. Radiator und Pumpe sind ja zusammen, aber wenn Corsair noch die ganzen Kleinteile will, müsste ich suchen.  Auf der Corsair Seite steht zb das die 2 Lüfter zu der Pumpe-Radiator Einheit mitgeschickt werden müssen..es ging mir mit der Frage nur um die Kleinteile..naja und dann wollte ich noch wissen wie lange so ein Umtausch dauern würde?
Gruss


----------



## MihawkLFC (21. Juni 2012)

Ein Umtausch dauert knapp 24H so bald die Ware bei Corsair ist, aus Erfahrung.
Schicken musst Du eigentlich nur die defekte Unit. (Mail dafür aber noch mal dem Corsair-Support oder schreib 'ne PN an bluebeard)


----------



## ich111 (21. Juni 2012)

MihawkLFC schrieb:


> Ein Umtausch dauert knapp 24H so bald die Ware bei Corsair ist, aus Erfahrung.
> Schicken musst Du eigentlich nur die defekte Unit. (Mail dafür aber noch mal dem Corsair-Support oder schreib 'ne PN an bluebeard)


Das ist ja mal was ganz was neues, weil bei NTs darf/durfte (hat sich das auch geändert?) mehrere Monate warten


----------



## MihawkLFC (21. Juni 2012)

Jedes teil was ich zu Corsair geschickt habe, wurde am Tag der Ankunft meist schon geprüft und am nächsten Tag ging dann die Neuware auf den Weg.


----------



## cryzen (6. November 2012)

MihawkLFC schrieb:


> Jedes teil was ich zu Corsair geschickt habe, wurde am Tag der Ankunft meist schon geprüft und am nächsten Tag ging dann die Neuware auf den Weg.


 ich warte jetzt schon 1m monat auf meien neue h100 kriege nicht mal bescheid was nun los ist habe die schon paar mal angeschrieben krieg enie eien antwort ich fliep bald aus so ein scheiß support echt habe ich noch nie erlebt obwohl ich stammkunde bin bei corsair echt zum kotzen wil die endlich wieder haben ..werde die eh verkaufen und mir dann die h100i holen kostet mehr aber auch mehr leistung und leiser !!!


----------

